# Muslims at work in France



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Driver attacks pedestrians in Dijon | World news | The Guardian


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another reason for CCW. I just hope I can get to it in time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Frog Eating Frenchies have done told the crazy muzzies by back alley channels..if they start causing big trouble in France they can expect to see the holy sites in Mecca and Medina reduced to a heap of smoking ruins. I hope they aint fibbing on that. Which way would them silly bastids know which way to pray five times a day? Which way would Obummer point?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Muslims have been causing a lot of trouble in France for years, now. The suburbs ringing Paris are full of Muslims on government assistance and the "youth" love to burn cars.

There is also a lot of violence against Jews in France. Guess who are the usual culprits.


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

They're acting up all over Europe. They have been for years, look at what happened in Sarajevo 2012ish, a gunman shot at the US Embassy...


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

From what I've seen, England has a major Muslim problem too. And so do we, here in the good old USA. Soon the USA segment may just take a page from the "DownTrodden Black Protesters" handbook, and start protesting nationwide. It could happen.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like this might be a case of a single nutjob. In all fairness, if some wackjob who claims to be a Christian does some terrible things, doesn't give the government the right to start rounded up Christians? While these groups do worry me, one has to be mindful if it's a movement of a group, or just some lone person. In this case, it appears to be the latter.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

There was also a knife attack somewhere in France recently. 

Western Europe seems to in almost as great if not greater threat of ISIS than the USA. They have held huge demonstrations pushing for Islamic laws, in EUROPE! WTF!

Also consider that they are immigrating in huge numbers and out breeding other groups. Europe might get interesting in the next few decades, within our lifetimes. For sure our children's lifetime.

Oh and large parts of Africa and converting to Islam.

But it is all good because it is a peaceful religion. And the West will stop attacking Islamic nations for oil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Sounds like this might be a case of a single nutjob. In all fairness, if some wackjob who claims to be a Christian does some terrible things, doesn't give the government the right to start rounded up Christians? While these groups do worry me, one has to be mindful if it's a movement of a group, or just some lone person. In this case, it appears to be the latter.


You don't have to worry about that. The government has no intention of rounding up all the Muslims. After all, the government stepped up the importation of that violent system of control after 9/11, while ignoring Christians of the same region who were, and still are, being persecuted by adherents to Islam. They aren't going to rid the nation of the system that is opposed to all the things protected by the constitution. No, those in real power are going to use that system of naked aggression to start a major dust-up in this nation.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep in mind that you can see non-Muslim Americans pulling that kind of s__t here in the US on the local news. True, I'm not aware of us trying to suicide bomb a Muslim market or mosque but sometimes individual people just go a little nuts regardless of their religion.

I'm not defending the radical Muslims, they should burn, but sometimes a single person just goes "postal".


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Sounds like this might be a case of a single nutjob. In all fairness, if some wackjob who claims to be a Christian does some terrible things, doesn't give the government the right to start rounded up Christians? While these groups do worry me, one has to be mindful if it's a movement of a group, or just some lone person. In this case, it appears to be the latter.


Hold on isn't that almost what ISIS did in Mosul to about 139,ooo christians?


----------

